# F for M NSFW



## supmyface (May 29, 2018)

Hai ^^ I'm a switch/ mostly sub female/femboy in my rp, i'd love to play with some people ^^ message me here if you wanna play with me ^^ I'm open to males, females, and femboys, while I prefer to be the submissive I don't mind dominating a cute femboy.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m open, you got discord? (also what is a femboy? I’m relatively new to this)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m DaWaffleWolf#8813 on discord


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 4, 2018)

supmyface said:


> Hai ^^ I'm a switch/ mostly sub female/femboy in my rp, i'd love to play with some people ^^ message me here if you wanna play with me ^^ I'm open to males, females, and femboys, while I prefer to be the submissive I don't mind dominating a cute femboy.


Still open for another session?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jun 25, 2018)

supmyface said:


> Hai ^^ I'm a switch/ mostly sub female/femboy in my rp, i'd love to play with some people ^^ message me here if you wanna play with me ^^ I'm open to males, females, and femboys, while I prefer to be the submissive I don't mind dominating a cute femboy.



hey there are you still open?


----------

